# Mostly press, sometimes espresso - Eureka Mignon?



## tuboflube (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have always had mine as a french press. My other half occassionally pulls an espresso through a low end consumer machine. We currently use an Iberital MC2 but the noise has finally got to me after 10 years (still running!). I run my beans on demand single dose.

I've been looking around and really like the Eureka Mignon, preferably second hand? It's really right on the money new (£350) and a bargain second hand (£180 ish). Any advice on what to look out for second hand? Also, which model? Or should I be thinking about something else altogether.

Had a brief glance at the Niche Zero but I'm not sure it is what I am looking for.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Not the best choice to change from different grind settings in your case coarse to super fine. Niche will be far more convenient to do the job.


----------



## tuboflube (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks maybe it is truly the option, especially when the other half is just a casual espresso drinker.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

It takes a bit of work to get a Mignon dialled in to good espresso, having had a guest that wanted an Aeropress coffee and changing my fought for setting just once I wouldn't do it again, I'd get my old Bodum conical out and load it up just for them.
The biggest drawback of the Mignon is (imho) that the result of an adjustment isn't apparent until 1-2 shots after said adjustment is made, it makes fine tuning a setting a pita tbh, but otherwise I've found it's a great grinder for my espresso habit. HTH.


----------



## tuboflube (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks Deegee. It sounds like either keep the MC2 alongside or the Niche Zero may be the way forward.


----------

